# Foliar Feeding/Fox Farm



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo,
I got a few questions on foliar feeding and MJ.
1. Is foliar feeding effective if used with a regular fertilizer program?
2. Does big bloom work better for foliar feeding than tiger bloom? (Lower NPK) ratios?)
3. Has anyone taken foliar feeding under their wing and swear by it every plant u grow?


----------



## darksideofoz (Oct 2, 2008)

I use it as a complimentary feeding method, it supplements regular water feeding at the base of the stem. One thing I have noticed, be careful with the mixing the nutes for foliar feeding. I have had odd burns and discolorations resulting from it. Especially watch the cha ching and beasty blooms, they are highly concentrated. Other than that it helps a bit...


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

I never spray any food on my plants leaves...am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Herblover (Oct 9, 2008)

I have sprayed epsom salt on to correct PH.  I like to spray chlorine-free water on the leaves and stem from time to time to break the plant tension, as my ladies get light 24/7.


----------

